# What's the difference between soul and spirit?



## Shia (Jan 16, 2018)

thank you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't study the Chinese internal arts so can't offer from that perspective, but from my understanding, Spirit is universal, nonlinear and is primary, one's actual identity beyond and prior to physicality. Soul can refer to particular karmic variations, manifested in a particular way but not separate from Spirit. Like a karmic computer chip, with certain patterns in place and manifests as what you believe is your consciousness. But too many people get too caught up with 'soul' definitions but it becomes all too conceptual, reinforces their own agendas usually, and just separates and complicates things too much.


----------



## Shia (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Simon. I saw you are new looking quickly through the main page. I agree with you. But what is Spirit then? They electronical parts? Initially it makes sense...


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 17, 2018)

Shia said:


> Hi Simon. I saw you are new looking quickly through the main page. I agree with you. But what is Spirit then? They electronical parts? Initially it makes sense...


Spirit is ineffable, not definable as it's nonlinear. It's what you are directly, without a 'me' and a 'that'. The mind deals with specifics and concrete labels and descriptions and can't actually comprehend it, you can't think about what's beyond mind hehe. It's known via realising identity with it, which requires dropping of all mental labels etc. And what people call soul is like a computer chip, just symbolic, not an actual electrical thing. But like an energetic database or imprint I guess that's carried through eons, but not really relevant. It's far too complicated and you can't trace it's origin nor all the trillions of variables. Present 'karma' is all you have to deal with so to speak. Not sure if I made any sense haha


----------



## mograph (Jan 17, 2018)

If you're talking about _shen_, it refers to "spirit" in the sense of being spirited.
If you have good _shen_ you are functioning well, you are alert, energetic, lively, brisk, enthusiastic, focused, bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, ready to take on the day with vigor. It is the result of good _yi_ and good _qi_.

Definition of SPIRIT


----------



## Shia (Jan 17, 2018)

Shen is located in the middle Dan Tian. Says wiki. Do you agree? 

Shen is Qi: The idea of a life energy is present in many of the world’s cultures and ancient traditions. It is often linked to breath –as in the Chinese concept qi, the Indian prana, the Greek pneuma, the Hebrew ruach, and our word spirit, from the Latin spiritus –also used in the word inspiration.

Doyou agree with the first or last?

What is 'yi'?

Thank you


----------



## Shia (Jan 17, 2018)

Ah, like yi xing. Got it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2018)

Shia said:


> Shen is located in the middle Dan Tian. Says wiki. Do you agree?
> 
> Shen is Qi: The idea of a life energy is present in many of the world’s cultures and ancient traditions. It is often linked to breath –as in the Chinese concept qi, the Indian prana, the Greek pneuma, the Hebrew ruach, and our word spirit, from the Latin spiritus –also used in the word inspiration.
> 
> ...



Shen is not Qi.
Shen is mind
yi is thought


----------



## Shia (Jan 17, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Shen is not Qi.
> Shen is mind
> yi is thought


Thank you.

Question: In the Chakra system then IMO what equals yi is third eye chakra (intuition and insight) and maybe the throat chakra (truthfullness). Howcome Shen is mind when its not crown chakra or upper Dan Tian? Maybe surely a stupid question.

But i'm thankful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2018)

There is an upper, middle and lower dantian
Shen translates as spirit which causes westerners all sorts of confusion. To the Chinese it s mind
Yi is thought comes from Shen (mind)
Yi controls qi (energy)
qi controls li (muscles)

YI is not equivalent to the third eye in the chakra system, the upper dantian is equivalent to that


----------



## mograph (Jan 17, 2018)

Yi is the aspect of thought/mind that is _directed intention_, yes?

(By the way, my definition of _shen_ came from one of my Master's oldest students -- a gentleman from Hong Kong.)


----------



## mograph (Jan 18, 2018)

Bah -- back too late to edit. 
Anyway, given that Chinese is heavily _context_-dependent, I meant to say that the interpretation I described is in the _martial arts_ context, not the religious context. It's one of many meanings listed here.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 18, 2018)

Spirit is what you show at a tournament, poor souls are the ones that lose.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 18, 2018)

Touch Of Death said:


> Spirit is what you show at a tournament, poor souls are the ones that lose.


Hehe touché Touch ayyyy ;D


----------



## mograph (Jan 18, 2018)

Touch Of Death said:


> Spirit is what you show at a tournament, poor souls are the ones that lose.



*Pilate:* _(chuckles)_ The little wascal has spiwit! 
*Centurion:* Has what, sir? 
*Pilate:* Spiwit! 
*Centurion:* Yes, he did, sir! 
*Pilate:* _(looks puzzled)_ No no, spiwit, er... bwavado, a touch of... dewwing-do. 
*Centurion:* Oh! Er, about eleven, sir. 
*Pilate:* _(looks even more confused, shrugs it off)_ So... you dare to waid us? 
*Brian:* To what, sir? 
*Pilate:* _Stwike him_, Centuwion, _vewy woughly! (the Centurion backhands Brian's face again)_ 
*Brian:* Ahh! _(grabs his cheek in pain)_ 
*Centurion:* Oh, and, er, throw him to the floor, sir? 
*Pilate:* ... what? 
*Centurion:* _Thwow_ him to the floor again, sir? 
*Pilate:* Oh yes, thwow him to the floor, please. _(the Centurion nods to the two guards, who grab Brian's arms; as he is already on the floor, they don't have far to throw him)_ 
*Brian:* Ahh!


----------



## callMeHawkEye (Jan 18, 2018)

A spirit is a drink. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 18, 2018)

callMeHawkEye said:


> A spirit is a drink.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Nothing like team drinking, before the big game.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2018)

mograph said:


> *Pilate:* _(chuckles)_ The little wascal has spiwit!
> *Centurion:* Has what, sir?
> *Pilate:* Spiwit!
> *Centurion:* Yes, he did, sir!
> ...



Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## Encho (Jan 19, 2018)

Dear op spirit is shen soul is hun. 
The shen lives in upper Dan tian hence why you lead to the top, why you focus on the  tip of your nose. Xin means heart different from shen. 

You will never accomplish anything if you cannot retain your jing.   You should read jadecloudalchemists post on here he seems to know a thing or two


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 21, 2018)

Encho said:


> Dear op spirit is shen soul is hun.
> The shen lives in upper Dan tian hence why you lead to the top, why you focus on the  tip of your nose. Xin means heart different from shen.
> 
> You will never accomplish anything if you cannot retain your jing.   You should read jadecloudalchemists post on here he seems to know a thing or two



Words are alway stolen from me. I found out. Two days later i see this. But i'm an intelligent strong virtuous man. I ride until i can't.


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

I think spirit are extroverts. And mind are introverts. To start with. Then they circulate like Taijitu and change places.

I know because i'm a spirit.


----------



## Encho (Jan 22, 2018)

Tiger86 said:


> Words are alway stolen from me. I found out. Two days later i see this. But i'm an intelligent strong virtuous man. I ride until i can't.


Hi Tiger86

I'm not sure how to interpret this, are you implying I stole your words and what I wrote isn't my own?


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Encho said:


> Hi Tiger86
> 
> I'm not sure how to interpret this, are you implying I stole your words and what I wrote isn't my own?


God knows better than me. In Buddhism they say when the student is ready the teacher appears. I'm no student. And i'm ashamed i had to register by multiple accounts because i wasn't articulate. Shia (my previous name) say how far is humiliation/humbleness is from us!

I see it now. Its pretty easy. I'm a hungry sprit on the sea and all the people are relaxing on land. When i had enough beating up by the waves i come back and register here humbly. However. Are the stories and goods i bring from other lands appreciated? ... like i want to curse (banish) now!


----------



## Encho (Jan 22, 2018)

Tiger86 said:


> God knows better than me. In Buddhism they say when the student is ready the teacher appears. I'm no student. And i'm ashamed i had to register by multiple accounts because i wasn't articulate. Shia (my previous name) say how far is humiliation/humbleness is from us!
> 
> I see it now. Its pretty easy. I'm a hungry sprit on the sea and all the people are relaxing on land. When i had enough beating up by the waves i come back and register here humbly. However. Are the stories and goods i bring from other lands appreciated? ... like i want to curse (banish) now!



Well thank you for being as transparent as mud in your reply back.


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Encho said:


> Well thank you for being as transparent as mud in your reply back.


OK. You seem to me like a good guy. Sorry. But they who banned all my accounts were mud creatures who had risen because they appreciate fools attention rather than the wise.

Sorry again. Honorably speaking.

God knows best


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Encho said:


> Well thank you for being as transparent as mud in your reply back.


We can't all of us live under one roof like this. And like US doesn't negotiate with terrorists. I don't negotiate with water believers. Like Bruce Lee advocates. Although at a certain level he is right.

Allah and his Prophet will never. Though i may. I could just be gently. But thats reprehensible.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2018)

Tiger86 said:


> We can't all of us live under one roof like this. And like US doesn't negotiate with terrorists. I don't negotiate with water believers. Like Bruce Lee advocates. Although at a certain level he is right.
> 
> Allah and his Prophet will never. Though i may. I could just be gently. But thats reprehensible.


Water is the bomb.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2018)

I think the mud creatures are gonna ban you again. It is just how the ooze.


----------



## Encho (Jan 22, 2018)

Tiger86 said:


> We can't all of us live under one roof like this. And like US doesn't negotiate with terrorists. I don't negotiate with water believers. Like Bruce Lee advocates. Although at a certain level he is right.
> 
> Allah and his Prophet will never. Though i may. I could just be gently. But thats reprehensible.


Might I suggest focusing more on stilling your mind than focusing on your spirit.  
If the mind is not still then the spirit will not be calm and you can not nourish nor let it grow, it is basic qigong theory.


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Touch Of Death said:


> I think the mud creatures are gonna ban you again. It is just how the ooze.


I don't think. I know Allah will torture the water believers IF they defy him according to his agenda. Not just bann or exile. Torture. So go ahead and collaborate against me and Allah. But vengance which is defensive always is ours. It is written. In the next world.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2018)

对牛弹琴 (duìniútánqín) To play the lute to a cow


----------



## Tiger86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Encho said:


> Might I suggest focusing more on stilling your mind than focusing on your spirit.
> If the mind is not still then the spirit will not be calm and you can not nourish nor let it grow, it is basic qigong theory.


I am the defender of the opressed. After Allah. How many have the energy. Endurance or patience, to get at least a blue belt? Or desirably devote themselves to the ink.

I'm drawing a big circle including many in it. Other draw a circle on them selves only.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2018)

and all this has to do with the topic "What's the difference between soul and spirit?".....how?


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 22, 2018)

*Admin's Note:*

Thread closed. 

-G


----------

